# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tìm hiểu các loại SEO

## taimaimaipro

*SEO App Mobile – áp dụng (mới)*

Là hình thức SEO đưa các App Mobile lên kết quả tìm kiếm Google, theo đó khi người dùng tìm trên Google sẽ hiển thị vận dụng trên kết quả kiêng kị như hình minh họa dưới đây. Xem chi tiết tại đây


học facebook ads

học seo ở đâu

học adwords tphcm



Ảnh. SEO Google App Mobile

*Và một số hình thức SEO khác*

Một số hình thức SEO khác ít được quan tâm nhưng bạn không nên bỏ qua như: Seo Bing, Seo Yahoo, SEO Facebook, SEO Cốc Cốc…

*Các cỗ máy tầm hoạt động như thế nào?*

Vì có thể bạn chưa biết về lập trình Web, Server hay Hosting nên bạn không hiểu cơ chế hoạt động của Cỗ mãy cữ vì thế bạn nên tìm hiểu thông tin về nó để biết mình phải làm gì khi làm SEO.

*Google, Yahoo, Binh*… hay các cỗ máy từng lập trình ra các vận dụng “*robot*” (hay còn gọi là bot, spider..v.v.. hiện thời chúng có cái tên khá nức danh “*con bọ*“)  có nhiệm vụ là đi “lùng sục” các website theo nhiều cách khác nhau để tiến hành thu thập dữ liệu. Bạn phải biết rằng các *con bọ* chúng chẳng thể tự đi thu thập nội dung và mà được lập trình theo các hướng nhất định trong đó hướng lùng theo nhà cung cấp dịch vụ Hosting & Tên miền là hướng chủ đạo. Nếu bạn vừa xây dựng Website chưa giới thiệu bất kỳ kênh nào nhưng vẫn thấy xuất hiện trên Google vì đơn giản con bọ đã chuẩn y nhà cung cấp *Hosting* qua các dải IP để lấy thông tin Website của bạn.

Các lớp lang đó bao gồm thu thập dữ liệu (*crawling*) phê duyệt nội dung HTML của website theo thứ tự từ trên xuống dưới để xem tuốt tuột những nội dung gì mà website đang có. Các bot dạo có thể tiếp chuyện crawl từ trang này đến trang khác duyệt y các kết liên (có thể gọi là lược đồ kết liên). tức là nếu website của bạn được kết liên chặt đẹp với nhau thì bot kiêng sẽ crawl được nhiều trang hơn vì   chúng có mặt trên website chỉ trong một thời kì khăng khăng. trái lại, vì bot không phải là người thật nên chúng chỉ đọc được các nội dung phê duyệt văn bản bình thường, hoàn toàn không thể xem flash hay ajax hoặc các thư mục được bảo mật. Giống như bạn mở trình duyệt Chrome gõ phím tắt Ctrl+U sẽ lấy bít tất Source đó để phân tách. Điều này có tức thị nếu con bọ không thể thu thập những trang nào mà không có kết liên tới thì các trang đó sẽ chẳng thể xuất hiện trên trang lóng của nó (Google, Yahoo, Bing…v.v..) vì thế bạn phải tạo Sitemap cho Website để chúng thu thập đủ các link.

Sau khi các bot độ thu thập được những dữ liệu cấp thiết, bước kế tiếp của nó là tiến hành lập chỉ mục (*indexing*) các trang của website. tức thị lưu thông báo liên kết, title, diễn đạt ngắn,… và cho hiển thị trên kết quả tìm khi người dùng Search. Và vị trí của nó thì phụ thuộc vào các thuật toán đánh giá (*Ranking*). Các con bọ cữ sẽ dựa vào một đôi yếu tố một mực để xem có nên đưa một kết liên nào đó lên trang kết quả của máy kiêng kị (_Search Engine Results Page_ – *SERP*) hay không. Chính nên chi khi bạn tìm hiểu SEO và làm SEO thì phải tối ưu mọi thứ làm sao dễ dàng nhất với con Bọ thu thập và chất lượng với các tiêu chí đánh giá của chúng.

Mỗi cỗ máy tầm đều có những thuật toán khác nhau nên vị trí Website ứng với từ khóa trên mỗi kênh là khác nhau.
Google: Kết quả cữ dựa trên page rank, tuổi đời Domain, chất lượng content…Yahoo, Bing, Cốc Cốc…: Đa phần dựa vào Meta Keyword còn các thuật toán thì không nhiều.
Các thuật toán liên tiếp thay đổi + càng nhiều website được SEO thì thứ hạng và độ cạnh tranh càng khốc liệt nên chi nghề SEO đích thực rất bấp bênh và khó khăn vì giữa ranh giới đúng sai không có sự đo lường xác thực 100%.

*Lợi ích của SEO*

ích lợi có thể thấy rõ của SEO là chi phí đầu tư thấp nhưng hiệu quả lâu dài cụ thể nếu bạn làm quảng cáo CPC, CPM, AdWord… phí tổn đầu tư lớn quay vòng vốn nhanh nhưng không phải ai cũng làm tốt và có vốn đủ lớn. Còn SEO thì bất kỳ ai dù biết hay chưa biết, ít tiền hay nhiều tiền đều có thể khai triển ở bất kỳ hông gian và thời gian nào miễn sao có Internet. Cụ thể

*hà tằn hà tiện phí tổn*

Như các bạn đều biết thì Google có một dịch vụ hiển thị quảng cáo ở trang đầu trong kết quả tầng mà chúng ta phải trả tiền cho mỗi lượt click vào (*Pay Per Click* – _PPC_) có tên là Google Adword. Đây có thể là một dịch vụ rất tốt để kiêng những khách hàng tiềm năng cho website nhưng hãy chiếu lệ tính đơn giản sau đây:

Bạn đặt 1$ cho mỗi lượt nhấp chuột vào quảng cáo, trong một ngày bạn có được 200 lượt nhấp chuột vào lăng xê thì bạn phải trả với số tiền 200$. nghĩa là mỗi tháng bạn sẽ phải mất 6.000$ và 72.000$ mỗi năm cho hoài quảng cáo bằng công cụ này. Khủng chưa!!!!

sự thực là phí tổn trả lăng xê như thế này có thể là khoảng vài cent cho một lượt nhấp chuột, nhưng giá trung bình của nó bình thường là 1$ và nếu bạn mua các từ khóa có sự cạnh tranh cao hơn thì bạn phải trả thêm tiền. Đó chưa kể là nếu mỗi ngày có 200 lượt nhấp chuột vào website thì chắc gì bạn đã thu lợi được 250$ hay 300$?

cho nên, phải bạn muốn hiển thị website ở trên đầu trong trang kết quả kiêng kị mà không mất quá nhiều chi phí đó là dùng các dịch vụ SEO hoặc bạn tự SEO nếu có khả năng. Đó được hiểu là một cách đầu tư dài hạn và bạn sẽ không phải mất tiền mỗi ngày như dùng hình thức quảng cáo PPC của Google Adword.

*Có ích & khách hàng lâu bền hơn*

quảng cáo SEM: CPC, CPM, Adword… thì thường khách hàng click vào xem xong rồi thôi nhưng với SEO thì lại khác tỉ lệ khách hàng quay lại cao hơn gấp 3-5 lần so với SEM mà bạn không phải bỏ bất kỳ chi phí nào.

*SEO Mũ Trắng và SEO Mũ Đen là gì?*

_Trong lĩnh vực SEO có 3 đối tượng bạn cần biết:_
SEO mũ trắng *White Hat SEO* : Là loại hình SEO lành mạnh không SPAM, không đi sao chép Content, không kiếm visit bẩn…SEO mũ đen *Black Hat SEO :* Là hình thức SEO Ngược lại hoàn toàn so với hình thức SEO mũ trắngVà vừa SEO mũ trắng vừa mũ đen: là hình thức biến tướng dùng kết hợp song hành cả mũ trắng và mũ đen để đạt hiệu quả trong thời gian nhanh nhất. Nhưng nó cũng giống SEO mũ đen như con dao hai lưỡi sẽ giết chết đẳng cấp của bạn bất kỳ lúc nào nếu bạn vô tình hay hữu ý làm sai.
*Quy trình tối ưu hóa cữ (SEO)*

----------

